# Audi Introduces Emissions Swear Jar to Help Reduce Environmental Impact



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

Audi USA will be contributing to an internal green fund every time it uses carbon. It’s kind of like a swear jar, but instead of putting a dollar in a jar every time you swear, Audi is putting an indeterminate amount of money into an internal fund to “support additional CO2 reduction and sustainability measures.” […] More...
The post Audi Introduces Emissions Swear Jar to Help Reduce Environmental Impact appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

